# ifh-0009



## jbrooksga (Jan 18, 2013)

All,

I've been attempting to configure a laptop to use INPA/NCSEXPERT for a couple of weeks now, and have about reached my wits end. The subject vehicle is a 2008 E83, I have the cable described as "K+DCAN USB Interface INPA Compatible"

WinXP SP3
Installed older versions first but updated everything to BMW Tools 2.10 so I have:

EDIABAS 7.2
INPA 5.0.2
NCSEXPERT 3.1.0

DATEN files downloaded from a more recent version v45 I believe. Have spent extensive time trying to make sure all of the SGDAT, ECU, etc. are all in the correct places.

When launching INPA I see black indicators for battery and ignition. This leads me to believe that my serial port/drivers are correct. But when launching modules it shows "no response from ECU" with an ifh-0009 error. Does the same thing with NCSEXPERT when trying to read the VIN.

I have probably read hundreds of posts describing similar issues, but not a clear resolution other than people saying they have the wrong cable.

So is it my configuration or the cable? I will post a photo of the cable that I'm currently using.


Untitled by Camera Eye Photo, on Flickr


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

My bet is the cable. If your obd connector circuit board is blue in color, I am afraid you got a defective cable as people are selling these still even though they are not usable.(. They should be shot for doing this!!). Take a pic of the cable, but if its blue don't bother. Return it or if you can't anymore then place it in front of your tire and run it over because it will NEVER work


----------



## jbrooksga (Jan 18, 2013)

I did not purchase this cable so not sure where it came from.

The previous owner provided it when I purchased the X3.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh it's a X3. You would need the adapter to make it work for your car. You need to bridge pin 7 and 8 to make connection. Trust me on this as it looks like your cable is a good cable, Just need to either use the adapter which it should have been provided or take the cover off and solder pin 7 and 8 together and it will work. If previous owner had it working, just ask him for the adapter


----------



## jbrooksga (Jan 18, 2013)

cn555ic said:


> Oh it's a X3. You would need the adapter to make it work for your car. You need to bridge pin 7 and 8 to make connection. Trust me on this as it looks like your cable is a good cable, Just need to either use the adapter which it should have been provided or take the cover off and solder pin 7 and 8 together and it will work. If previous owner had it working, just ask him for the adapter


Couldn't I just take some wire and quickly jump 7 and 8 as test?

When I take the adapter apart, on the green circuit board I see numbers indicating the pin. However it looks like the external connector doesn't exactly match up. In other words pin 1 on the circuit board doesn't appear to be directly in line with pin 1 on the external connector. The top row on the circuit doesn't seem to correspond with the connector. Do I reference the board itself or the external pin positions?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Find the side that has 8 on it. Just stick a wire to the pin closest to where it says 8 and the next one closest to it


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

look at this pic...Notice the two wires...WHat I did was add a on/off switch to bridge it, but in your case just have them connected and it will be fine...


----------



## jbrooksga (Jan 18, 2013)

Soldered them which did the trick. 

I can read the vin, now on to further confusion with the modules.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

If you can read the VIN, they you are good to go my friend....One TIP for coding is.....Look into E46 coding...For some reason they are almost identical..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...DFxc2JoQnVxYW1mdTJzYTJXcmdqU0E&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## jbrooksga (Jan 18, 2013)

Just successfully coded my objective which was to disable the halogen DRL. This was because I recently installed a DAEOS harness to provide constant power to the corona rings. My 2008 X3 was designed so that the coronas were only active when the parking lights or headlights were powered. 

If anyone is looking to do the same, I used the ALSZ module and changed this item:

GED_FL_ALS_DRL

From aktiv to nicht_aktiv

Here's to hoping that I didn't accidentally hose up something else, but probably not likely.

Now I'm afraid this will lead me into going overboard with tweaks. I'm not even sure what all is possible.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Good I am glad my tips worked and you were able to code the car..


----------



## resistro (Oct 22, 2008)

2003 745LI

I am using the same connector.

Trying to diagnose my navigation system. 'BMW' logo is stuck on.

I can only connect to the option MOST/CAN Gateway (2nd pic), when I try to connect to any of the other options (3rd pic) I get 'IFH-0009 NO RESPONSE FROM CONTROL UNIT'.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

I would take out the battery overnight and then try it again tomorrow...Sometimes these units needs to be rebooted this way..


----------



## jbrooksga (Jan 18, 2013)

Sounds like a cable issue which I resolved by soldering pins 7 and 8.


----------



## tinkerman (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi cn555ic, I noticed that you seem to have a 'white board'(pcb) K+D CAN similar to which I have except my cable's pin no.1 seems to be connected slightly differently(refer to attached photos). I recently got it from ebay(seller in Hong Kong).

I am also getting errors such as IFH-0009 (basically same situation as jbrooksga), but my car is:
2007 E90 320i.

Apparently, I have a D-CAN OBD setup, so instead of pins 7 & 8, in my car pin 6(CAN high) and pin 14(CAN low) would be my main signal lines. 

In INPA, I am able to get recognition of Battery and Ignition, so I assume that pin 16(battery voltage) and pin 1(ignition) are functioning fine. But I keep getting the error 'IFH-0009: NO RESPONSE FROM CONTROL UNIT'. 

What could be the problem in my setup?

BTW, among the photos I've attached, the one showing the 4 USB related wires, just below the connector is the FTDI chip. If you look closely, 2 pins just above the "D" of the printed "FTDI", are soldered together. I'm wondering if this is normal or not. Any thoughts?

Thanks!

P.S. (Update)
The cable was the problem. After getting the more expensive but much higher quality cable from One Stop Electronics(green circuit board), I can get DIS, INPA, and NCS connecting to my car. Progman is not able to connect, but that is due to the fact that my car was updated with the newer ISIS(ISTA/P) system last year, and nothing to do with the interface. It seems that with the cheap Ebay cables, it's hit or miss in terms of reliability. I'd recommend future buyers at least to not get those that are the cheapest around $25 on Ebay, because if it's a bad cable like I got, it will send you through trouble shooting hell for perhaps weeks, then you find out you need to wait another couple of weeks for a real cable. I'm happy right now that I can connect to my car, but a lot of time(close to a month) has passed since receiving the crappy cable. You get what you pay for - rings in my mind. Note: the photos of the white ciruit board interface cable shows the cable that did not work for me(was not allowing selection of D-CAN operation through the 'utility' software, and therefore was probably only function in K-CAN if it was even doing so, but because my car uses D-CAN, there was no connection with ECUs).


----------



## resistro (Oct 22, 2008)

My 'connection' problem was MY CAR....I do not know what module is giving me the connection problem, but sometimes my issue with my NAV will go away for a while (until I restart my car) then the it (the NAV) wont work again, but while it WAS WORKING i got connection to EVERY module I wanted to see and saw all the errors. But now Im back to not being able to connect (my NAV is out).

I also noticed on my diagnostic connector, the 7&8 work actually soldered together. So it was not that for sure. I need to figure out what module is not letting me connect.


----------



## resistro (Oct 22, 2008)

It 'connection problem' and my 'BMW' logo stuck screen turned out to be the ASK (Dash CD player) unit. 100% sure. The ASK unit runs the diagnostic functions for the MOST.


----------



## djgrubson (Oct 21, 2014)

*Solved*



jbrooksga said:


> Sounds like a cable issue which I resolved by soldering pins 7 and 8.


Hi Guys

It solved the problem with my cable to

Thanks


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm having a weird issue with the K+Dcan cable. With Tool32 I can read most of the information, but for instance reading LESEN_TELEFONNUMMERN with cic.prg does always throw an IFH-0009 error.

- I've checked that the latency timer of the driver is set to 1 msec.
- Cable is configured for com1:
- FTDI driver: 2.12.26.0 (latest)


----------

